# solch einen stern brush - aber genau der



## nitrobesim (5. Februar 2004)

hey leute, ich bin am Verzweifeln.

bevor ich meinen pc formatieren musste, hatte ich so einen brush gehabt, aber jetzt ist er weg.
ich benötige ihn ganz dringend, aber auch die such funktion hat mich an keinen beitrag gebracht, der mir dabei geholfen haben könnte...

wisst ihr, wo ich den kriege?


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Februar 2004)

[...] Der ist standartmäßig unter "Verschiedene Spitzen" in Photoshop enthalten...


----------



## Gast (20. Juli 2009)

und wenn er das nicht ist...? immer die schlauer antworten -.-


----------



## smileyml (20. Juli 2009)

1. Stellt sich die Frage ob die deiner Meinung nach ach so schlaue Antwort richtig ist @Gast
2. Das Bild ist nicht verfügbar, als grenzt helfen eher an raten.
3. Ist die Frage erledigt, sollte sie als solche auch gekennzeichnet sein.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Juli 2009)

Und als Schlussbemerkung: Das Thema über 3 JAHRE alt ist  
What the hell? 


Alex


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juli 2009)

Hai,



Seit wann kann man als Gast posten ?

Ciao Stefan


----------

